# Baby Carrier vs Wrap



## Huggles

I've always just figured I'd go with a baby carrier, but now I'm starting to (maybe) consider a wrap instead. I'm just scared of the wraps because they look so complicated to put on and I'm also scared of baby falling out.

Would be very interested to hear any opinions/advice as the pro's / con's of either of them and any recommendations/suggestions. I would ideally like to use it from as soon after birth as possible.

Just to avoid any confusion, this is basically what i mean by baby carrier:
https://www.mychildhealth.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/baby-carrier.jpg

and this is what i mean by Wrap:
https://www.doodlebums.co.za/images/products/Wrap%20Red.jpg


----------



## amandad192

I've never used a wrap but I bought a mothercare 2-way baby carrier when Liam was about 3 months old and it was SOO uncomfortable. I only used it a handfull of times and couldn't wear it for long because it killed my back and shoulders no matter how much i adjusted the straps to try and make it better.


----------



## bubbles

have a look at mei tais or a soft structure carrier such as Rose&rebellion, connecta, Ergo... there are loads. The type of carrier in the first pic aren't very good for baby or wearer, they put alot of pressure on the bottom of the spine and tend to be very uncomfortable. Front facing out is also not recommended as LO can't turn away from stimulation


----------



## freckleonear

The type of carrier in your first picture is what's sometimes called a mass-produced carrier. The weight distribution is really bad because of the way they dangle baby from the crotch, so they tend to be quite uncomfortable once baby gets a bit heavier.

You can get mei tais and soft structured carriers (SSCs) that will support baby's legs from knee-pit to knee-pit with knees higher than hips, which is the ideal anatomical position. They can be used for front and back carries and will last quite a long time. SSCs have buckles at the waist and shoulders. Mei tais have long straps which are tied so they aren't quite as quick to put on as SSCs, but they have the advantage of being really adjustable, for example for a mum and dad who are very different sizes but want to share a carrier.

There are two types of wraps. The one in your photo is a stretchy wrap. Stretchy wraps are fantastic for newborns but don't work so well once baby gets heavier. They also can't be used for back carries. Woven wraps are a bit more of a learning curve, but they will last well into toddlerhood. There are many different carrying positions you can learn with wraps, so you can always find one to suit you and the situation perfectly. Another advantage of wraps is the lovely "cuddly" feeling. :)


----------



## Huggles

thanks ladies! Wow, sounds like there's a whole lot of things to think about and a whole lot of options i didn't even know about! Will definitely need to do a bit more research.


----------



## NuKe

wraps are very daunting when you try one for the first time, but after a quick youtube search a practise for a few mins, you'll be a pro in no time!! im also a fan of mei tais, im planning on getting a connecta for baby #2!


----------



## Huggles

i had never heard of mei tai's but just googled them and i can see the appeal! It's pretty much exactly what i want and it's so great that it's one product that can be used from birth to toddler!


----------



## NuKe

:thumbup: there are quite a few good makes, ones that you tie a certain way, but then you can also get buckled mei tais (like the connecta) which are the same only they have buckles instead of tying it, quicker and easier!


----------



## Pixxie

I really love the woven wrap because of the versatility. I can do back, front and hip carries in a variety of ties depending on what I'm doing. Some are better for long periods, some are good if baby will be getting in an out and some are best for housework. We've had a stretchy wrap, a woven and a traditional carrier and the woven wrap is by far the best. It takes some getting used to, even now I don't do complicated carries if I'm going to need to get her out and back in again in public (people watching makes me flustered and I make mistakes) but like I say there are so many ways of doing it there is always something to suit. https://www.wrapyourbaby.com/ Is an excellent website, youtube is also good xx


----------



## NaturalMomma

The first carrier is what we call a "crotch dangler". They do not support the baby's spine properly, and you actually should not wear a baby facing outward in any carrier because it doesn't support the spine and neck properly. Good SSC brands are Ergo, Boba, Patapum, Manduca, Olives and Applesauce, Angelpack, Action Baby Carrier. 

Wovens are awesome. Yes they are intimidating at first, but they can be easily learned by using the instructions that come with it and/or Youtube videos that are very helpful and go step by step. There are so many different brands of wovens, but they are all sturdy, durable and will last for so many years. Brands I love are Storchenwiege, Girasol, Ellevill, Didymos, BBslen, Natibaby, Vatanai, LennyLamb, Dolcino.


----------



## lozzy21

I have a connecta and a woven wrap, I couldn't be with out ether of them. They both have there pros and cons. The wrap is more comfortable if your going to be in it for long periods of time and if you want more choice of carrys but the connecta is quicker to put on and great if your going to be taking them in and out and having to put them in it in public.


----------



## liquidjade

Hello Huggles, I just noticed this post now! We have a babywearing and natural parenting support group here in Cape Town, where we meet up with other like minded moms and their little babies once a month - where we help moms experiencing problems with their carriers. We have a small collection of slings and baby carriers for moms to try on/borrow. Currently we have a few Mei tais, 2 Didymos woven, Stretchy wrap, Ring Sling, Pouch sling and SSC in our stash. Please PM me for the link to the NINO South Africa website or if you're interested to join our next month's meeting :)
Happy babywearing!


----------



## Huggles

Thanks liquidjade - good to know. Might contact you in a month or two, will see how things go. Just trying to find my feet still at the moment.


----------



## proudMoM26

I had also notice the first carrier, baby facing outward.. I had also read and known it recently in some forum that this is not safe for baby(I was also doing this before). But some one post a picture of some research from https://www.hipdysplasia.org/develo...tion/baby-carriers-seats-and-other-equipment/ I had research this now. 

I have not used a wrap before but I also agree in recommending SSC- Action Baby Carrier for me. It is lightweight and good for hot climate like ours. I was already waiting for mine.:thumbup: Hope this helps!!:happydance:



NaturalMomma said:


> The first carrier is what we call a "crotch dangler". They do not support the baby's spine properly, and you actually should not wear a baby facing outward in any carrier because it doesn't support the spine and neck properly. Good SSC brands are Ergo, Boba, Patapum, Manduca, Olives and Applesauce, Angelpack, Action Baby Carrier.
> 
> Wovens are awesome. Yes they are intimidating at first, but they can be easily learned by using the instructions that come with it and/or Youtube videos that are very helpful and go step by step. There are so many different brands of wovens, but they are all sturdy, durable and will last for so many years. Brands I love are Storchenwiege, Girasol, Ellevill, Didymos, BBslen, Natibaby, Vatanai, LennyLamb, Dolcino.


----------



## morri

Those carriers that have the baby facing frontwards on the chest are actually not good for a babys spine- they put the babys back into a hollow back. 
If you get a good carrier( like ergo baby, or meitais) it is good and no different (to a baby your age) than in a wrap, Also a thing that should be noted is whether the feet just dangle or whether they are angled in a crouch like position. So the width of the base of the seat is also important.


----------



## BabaPu

I've always been a little afraid of wovens so have used buckles for longer trips (manduca, boba and now a wompat) and ring slings for quick up and downs but after trying out a wrap at a local sling meet I've just purchased my first.

For me, the woven feels a lot more secure and much nicer. I feel like lo is somehow moulded to me and the snuggles are great.


----------

